# Don't want to shampoo everyday



## Jessica (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi all!!! Im not too sure if there is already a thread on this but I checked and I did not notice one.

I need some advice on my hair. My hair is very long and healthy. I really hate having to wash it everyday especially on weekends. The problem is..... is that if I even skip a day of washing my hair the roots look like I dipped my head in the fryer at McDonalds...lol

So I've tried things like putting baby powder in my hair (works so so) and i have also used a product from Nexxus called Exoil that I love. The Exoil works good but it dries the hair out pretty bad and I prefer to only use it once a week or so.

So if anyone can offer up some advice on how to leave the house sat. morning to run errands not look like a greasy mess.....please help me:kopfkratz:


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 9, 2007)

I always put my hair up on day 2........saves alot of time


----------



## luxotika (Jan 9, 2007)

I laughed when you said your hair looks like you dipped it in the fryer at McDonald's. Sorry, don't have any advice for you, but I can tell you that I have the same problem! I have to wash mine everyday : S


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 9, 2007)

Maybe you could try a little dry shampoo at the roots? I don't know how similar it is to baby powder, but it would probably work better.

Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo

Rene Furterer Naturia Dry Shampoo


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 9, 2007)

same


----------



## LVA (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the same problem so now i onli shampoo the roots and lengths and condition the ends


----------



## m003942 (Jan 9, 2007)

I've read and found with my own hair that the more often I wash it, the more often it needs to be washed.... it has to do with the fact that shampooing strips your hair of its oils. Your follicles respond by creating more oil... or something to that effect... the end result is that you can train it to be less oily but you may have to put up with greasy hair for a bit... I used to wash mine everyday, then every other day... now once every few days...

I do have to say that generally my skin and hair is dry so if you have oily skin it may be a different problem.... also since my hair is curly I do not brush it. I pick through it when it is wet and that's all... nothing goes through my hair when it is dry... this leaves the oils at the root and may also prevent increased oil production (this may not be the healthiest thing for already dry hair, but not brushing curly hair is a fact of life)


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 9, 2007)

i have the problem of really greasy hair. i use a clarifiying shampoo as my daily shampoo. and so far its worked great.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 9, 2007)

I have that problem too, I have to wash mine everyday. I've always wanted to try a dry shampoo. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## MochaMiki (Jan 9, 2007)

I use dry spray on shampoo called Batiste. Any dry shampoo is great though, the stuff really works well!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I do also tend to put my hair up on the second day but I would like to wear it down since during the week my job requires me to have my hair up.

I will definitely try the dry shampoo and let you all know how your suggestions have worked.

Thanks luxotika....lol.....glad to have your support:lol:


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 10, 2007)

well.. u can use a dry shampoo.. but also try to touch ur hair as little as possible so u won't spread more oil to ur hair.. also use a clarifying shampoo to cut thru grease on day one... if that doesn't work u can also wet ur hair at the roots and blow-dry on day two.. but it won't take as long since all ur hair's not wet...good luck!!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 10, 2007)

Im gonna go to Ulta today and try and find some of these products. I will let you know how it all worked out! Thanks guys!:icon_queen:


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jan 10, 2007)

I can totally relate!

My second day morning is still great. Noontime, starting to get shiny scalp. Late afternoon, forget it!!!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok.....well I went to Ulta today to try and find dry shampoo and they do not carry any dry shampoo ....huh??? Thay are a store that is just for beauty products. Well I am off to ebay to go search for it. I will let you guys know how I made out.


----------



## jewele (Jan 11, 2007)

I used to wash everyday but had to change cause my hair was thinning out. So I wash every other day and on the day I don't wash I just scrub my scalp like I am shampooing but I just use water. At first my hair seemed kind of oily on the days I didn't wash, but after a while it was fine. Your hair will probably get used to it after a little while.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it might have to do with the shampoo. I went to my hair dresser yesterday to get it dyed and I explained that by the end of the day, my hair was just so greasy and gross that people where asking me if it was wet!

She told me that it was all a bunch of nasty build-up from bad shampoo. She washed my hair with this other stuff and I haven't washed my hair for a night (for someone who washes it every night). And it doesn't feel greasy in the least. Its really amazing.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 12, 2007)

What kind of shampoo was it? I do use a clarifying shampoo like twice a week to remove build-up and it helps....but not enough. So if you can find out.....that would be totaly cool.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jan 12, 2007)

I actually bought the shampoo. Its by a brand called Enjoy. I really like their stuff. I also have a texturizer spray by them as well. My hair washed yesterday afternoon and stayed grease-free. I washed it tonight just because my hair was dyed and I wanted to get the excess out (semi-permanent). I could have gone another night if I wanted to I'm sure.


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the same problem. If I don't wash my hair everyday it gets supper oily at the roots/bangs and the rest of my hair is pretty dry and brittle.

I had read that baby powder helps to absorb some of the oil and I tried it, the only problem is that I have very dark brown/black hair so the white baby powder was showing, even after I combed it out.

I am gonna try looking for the dry shampoo, I am currently using TRESemme shampoo and its not doing anything to get rid of the oil buildup.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah I too have dark hair and when I use the baby powder it looks like I have some kind of funky gray hair color....even after I brushed it out.

Well I ordered two different kinds of Dry Shampoo and should be expecting the shippment anyday. I ordered Psssst (spray) and another one I can't remember the name of. I'm crossing my fingers it works.....I will let you all know!!!


----------



## Shoppingchick (Jan 14, 2007)

Baseball cap was the first answer I thought of LOL. I can't even put my hair up the next day, it feels so gross and makes my skin all oily itchy.

I hope the dry shampoo works for you, then it might work for me too 

PS JessyAnn- Happy 1st anniversary a few days late


----------



## niksaki (Jan 14, 2007)

LMAO exactly what i was going to say! lol


----------



## gatorificus (Jan 15, 2007)

I am a huge Psssssst fan.


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 15, 2007)

I heard to give yourself *great long scalp massage *helps not getting greasy hair on the day 2.:kopfkratz:


----------



## Jessica (Jan 16, 2007)

Ohhhh glad to hear it....i'm waiting on my shipment and I can't wait to try it!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Jan 16, 2007)

When I got a hair color once at an Aveda salon they recommend me something its a rinse that they use for people who have oily hair. she said it was really good. I never tried it though

I did try the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo. It works REALLY WELL!!!! but it is probably just a pick up me during the day kind of the thing. Althought i did use it before when i didnt have time to wash my hair in the morning. It did well.

But now when I run out of time, I just wash the only teh front section of my hair...like the bangs and hair that is close to my face. IT makes it look like I took a full shower. I also brush it with a Boars bristle brush I got a sephora. Doing those 2 combine really makes a good difference!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Oh yea, I did the baby powder thing..I know what you mean about looking like you have funky gray hair. it helps if you blow dry it out.


----------



## Grimm (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi there, you can put some babypowder at the roots and then blow the rest away with the hairdryer. It absorbs greasiness and really helps! succes!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ugh. I know what you mean. If I mess with my hair too much during the day too like running my hands through it or brushing it then my hair starts getting very oily even though I washed it that morning. I definitely wanna know if the dry shampoo works. I am sure I am causing more problems by washing my hair everyday, but it is really hard to walk outta the house with greasy looking hair. I never feel really clean if my hair feels gross.


----------



## vegirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi all- My co Hair Fix makes a dry shampoo that might help. Don't want to evangelize but the feedback on the site speaks for itself if you are interested it's called Hair Fix and the site is myhairfix- you can enter *10off *for a 10% discount too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it's okay to post this here- don't want to sound like I am making a sales pitch but since people asked about dry shampoos and where to get them....


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 17, 2007)

^ I just checked out the website, looks like a good product for oily hair. I like the fact that you can get differnet colors (brown, black) which will probably blend in better for darker colored hair.

I just noticed - free shipping in the US :rockwoot:


----------



## vegirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, Sonia_K. Yes, free shipping is a nice perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Check out our News page for our recent press if you'd like! It's also vegan, organic and scented without perfumes- only essential oils- great for people with allergies/sensitive skin AND we donate a percentage of sales to charities!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah I have tried that before but my hair always comes out looking like I have a grayish tint to it but thanks for the advice anyway.

Well I got my shipment of Psssst today and I tried it and it seems to work pretty good. The real test will be on saturday when my hair will not have been washed in more than a day. I will let you all know how it works....so far (my hair was only a little oily....I washed it this morning) so good.

I think I will check into that one too.....thanks


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like you got lots of great tips and info! Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, I have the same problem so I definately wanna hear if it works for ya!


----------



## biancazentena (Jan 19, 2007)

use a shampoo for oily hair only on the roots. do it twice. If your hair is long use a moisturizing shampoo on the rest of your hair and the shampoo for oily hair on the roots. Volumizing shampoo also works on the roots. Do not put conditioner on the top of your head just the ends.

Pantene full and thick shampoo, vichy dercos oil delaying shampoo, marc anthony thick shampoo, AG peppermint wash shampoo, Matrix amplify shampoo.

They also make dry shampoo sprays now that you can use to refresh your scalp so ir helps dry out some of the oil.

People still sue the old trick of baby powder on their scalp. it helps absorb oil, just make sure to blend it in well.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## killerelegance (Jan 19, 2007)

About massaging your scalp, I've heard that actually _increases_ oil production.

Also about the dry shampoo, can you find it at drugstores like CVS or only at hair salons and beauty stores and online?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 20, 2007)

I couldn't find any Dry Shampoos at CVS or even at Ulta so I found them on ebay. As a matter of fact I am getting ready to go out and I am gonna use the Pssssst spray I got. I will let you know how it held up through the day.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Jan 20, 2007)

I have to say, it's probably something you're doing that's making things so bad. If you could tell us your entire haircare routine -- products, styling, whether you shampoo once or twice, whether you put conditioner on all over or just from the ears down -- I bet people could more helpfully suggest alternatives for you.

I had this problem. It got worse the more things I tried to put it right, up until the day I stopped using conditioner anywhere above my neck, stopped blow-drying and stopped using styling product every day. I now have waist-length hair that can easily go 2-3 days without washing, as long as I don't do something like spend time lying on the beach or sitting in a smokey pub that gets it dirty. Less = more.


----------



## asthonoelle (Jan 21, 2007)

Do you think maybe the theory is true for your scalp as it is for your face? Maybe you're stripping too much of hte oil from your scalp so it overcompensates? My hair is very thin and sometimes gets too oily. I use jojoba oil (just a drop) and comb it through my freshly washed hair then rinse. It doesn't seem to get too oily after that. Especially after using hte shampoo for oily hair.


----------



## TinaBelle (Jan 21, 2007)

I've heard that corn starch can be used. It supposedly absorbs oil like baby powder does (I haven't tried it myself. Maybe some other MuTers have?

My hair doesn't look that bad on the second day, but I feel self conscious because it definitely doesn't smell fresh.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 21, 2007)

Well thanks for all of the suggestions. Some of ya'll wanted to know what i put in my hair to maybe make my hair oily.... I use a claryifying shampoo every other day.....i do condition everyday because my hair is super thick and waist lengh. However i only condition the ends. Once in a while i shampoo with this product from Nexxus called Exoil. Other than that I don't use any other products in my hair.

But I did find something that is fantastic!!!!! :rockwoot: As i said a couple of days ago I purchased a dry shampoo on ebay called Psssst. Let me tell you it freakin works awsome!!!!!! I cannot tell you how happy I am to have this product. Thank you for all of you who suggested it.

I washed my hair on Thursday night and I haven't washed my till tonight. I used it every morning and my hair stayed great for the whole day!!!!! So thanks again guys for helping me out and all of your suggestions, they were ALL great!!! I highly reccommend Psssst dry shampoo!!


----------



## ms_sunlight (Jan 21, 2007)

Clarifying shampoos are harsh. Strong shampoos can overstimulate the scalp's oil production, so I'm led to believe. You may find that using the dry shampoo makes you wash less often, and washing less often helps with the oil problem.

Anyway, good luck, I'm glad you've found a product you like!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jan 21, 2007)

Did you use the dry shampoo 2 days in a row? and it still worked both days??


----------



## Jessica (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes I used it yesterday and today (with out washing in between) and it worked both times. It didn't look like I just washed my hair but it certainly took away the oil that made me look like I dipped my head in a french fry frier at McDonalds....lol. So I definitely recommend dry shampoo.


----------



## ivette (Jan 22, 2007)

if u wash your hair everyday, i think that it will stimulate the scalp to produce more oil. i would wash every other day instead.

also, if you are not allergic to tea tree oil you can mix that with your shampoo

to help keep the oil under control. another thing too is you might want to

moisturize the ends of your hair prior to shampooing, to further protect the

rest of your hair from drying out.

thats what i do


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 24, 2007)

One thing you could try to make the ends less dry (and thus maybe you could wash your roots more often without drying out the hair) is to only shampoo the roots of your hair and just let the shampoo run down the length as you rinse the roots -- the length of your hair normally doesn't get much oil on it, so that's really all the washing it needs. Then make sure you only use conditioner on the length of your hair, since conditioner on your roots will just add more oil and grease.

I've read in several places that people with fine or short hair can (and perhaps even should) wash their hair every day. Fine hair (like mine) gets soggy with grease very quickly, while short hair is so close to the scalp that it doesn't take long for your natural oils to travel down the hair shaft to the ends. However, if you have coarse or long hair, you should wash your hair every 2-3 days -- it takes more than a day for the oils from your scalp to travel down the hair shaft to the ends! And those natural oils are what keeps your hair moisturized and healthy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 26, 2007)

It really is alot easier than going through the trouble of washing my hair again, especially since I take showers at night because I don't have time to really get it styled and looking nice down.


----------

